# FX' American Horror Story



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

I was wondering what this forum thought of FX' American Horror Story. It's one of the strangest things I've seen on television. I dug it and am really interested to see where it goes.

Here is the first episode on the FX site if you missed it.
http://vod.fxnetworks.com/watch/ahs
http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/ahs/


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

It's intriguing. It's full of cliches and it needed to stop and catch its breath now and then, but overall it's a quality enough production that I'll give it a go. Nice to see a genuine horror show, as opposed to all the dark fantasy.


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the biggest reason I'll still watch is to see more of the back story between the characters that obviously have history with the house. I am so happy that horror is finding it's niche on television with a budget.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

"I think the biggest reason I'll still watch is to see more of the back story between the characters that obviously have history with the house."

I totally agree with you. I watched the pilot last week and got caught up with the characters and how they intertwine with the house and manipulating the new family. Also, it's not a damn reality show. I'm very happy that it's on a 10 o'clock on Wednesday because that is when hubby is at darts and I'm throwing in the towel for the night. 

For some reason, I love Jessica Lange's role in this show.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I watch it just to see Dylan McDermott's bare ass!!! OK, not really....that's just a bonus... It's a bit bizarre and twisted and if you don't pay complete attention it would be easy to get confused, but I like it. And yes, Jessica Lang's character is very twisted, in a creepy way!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Don't make me kill you...again

Liked it. Gave me the creeps. That "there's something coming at me from my blindspot" feeling.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I just watched the first and second episodes. Wow. Things are setting up nicely between all of the characters and their interaction within the house. I'd have to say that I am on board with the series for sure. This may be better than The Walking Dead at this point.

There, I said it...


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I really enjoy American Horror Story! Jessica Lang is amazing in it; have to say I never thought of her in a role like this. I bet she's having a blast. Last weeks episode was my favorite so far.

I love The Walking Dead and don't want to compare them. I just hope both keep on going for awhile. Last year, on Halloween, I was handing out treats and flipping through channels to find a good horror movie and found The Walking Dead. It was like finding gold for me. I love zombie movies. I was just irked there was only a few episodes and then nothing for a year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Can't wait for the next season.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely an interesting watch. I want to see where they go with this.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Even though we found the show to be very predictable we do enjoy it and hope it continues for a very long time. Jessica Lang does an excellent job and i never thought i would say that EVER. Cant wait to see how it continues next year.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm with the rest of you - I can't wait for the second season. I think Jessica Lange got nominated for an award for her role. I hope they keep it on Wednesday nights with the same time.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Rumor has it they want every season to be an independent, self-contained story. I think it's an awesome idea. But it's hard to imagine they wouldn't want Lange to reprise the role somehow.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Interesting idea....new story each season would keep it fresh.
I was wondering how it would continue with the intensity and quick story development.

I was never a big fan of Jessica Lange but I think she is really great in this role.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

The show is great. Love it. Although, I thought the ending to the first season was kinda cheesy, I'm back again watching the second season.

This one has gotten quite gorey. And just like PrettyGhoul said, Jessica Lang is amazing. I didn't know she had it in her. Of course, as usual, I give most of the credit to the writers and director. 

Some people don't like the way the story is split between the present day and 1964. But I find both stories quite interesting.

We TiVo it and watch it on Friday night. Ooooooo, can't wait to see this week's episode.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Buzz said:


> The show is great. Love it. Although, I thought the ending to the first season was kinda cheesy, I'm back again watching the second season.
> 
> This one has gotten quite gorey. And just like PrettyGhoul said, Jessica Lang is amazing. I didn't know she had it in her. Of course, as usual, I give most of the credit to the writers and director.
> 
> ...


There was no episode this week. I think it comes back the week after New Year's.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not enjoying this season as consistently as last, but there have been a couple of great episodes.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

hauntedyardofdoom said:


> There was no episode this week. I think it comes back the week after New Year's.


Oh.... well, Friday night has just opened up...


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thought the first season was great . Didn't think the asylum idea would hold my interest but the writers have made this season more addictive than the first .

Sad to say the most recent season of Dexter couldn't do the same . I think they should have ended that one last year ,would have left me wanting more . Anybody else watch Dexter ?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

So far I'm enjoying the Asylum episodes. Sometimes I feel that if I blink, I will miss something. I was kinda bummed that it will not be on until January 2nd. I should go back and watch the latest episodes so I can still be on top of it when it starts up again in January.


----------

